# Confessional Presbyterian 6--time running out.



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2010)

The Confessional Presbyterian journal 
Volumes 6
​ 




 The 2010 issue of *The Confessional Presbyterian *is now available. For those who have already subscribed or renewed; thank you. If you have not yet done so, subscribe or renew now for 2010 for only $18 ($25 Institutional/Foreign). The USA rate will rise to the normal retail price of $25 beginning January 1st.
The contents for 2010 is below.​ 
 *Free Offer
with any purchase before January 1, 2011.* ​ *USA only. We will include with any purchase of the 2010 or other issues, a free CD version of the first editions of the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms **with scripture proofs **published by Old Paths Publications. Non USA: we will include the CD with any order of back issue sets.* 
 



​ 
To see the contents of the back issues indexed by author see our website here.

*USA only: Renew/Subscribe for volume 6 only for $18 here.

***USA only: Subscribe and Purchase all back issues $73* *here.*

*USA only: Purchase volumes 1-5 only for $55 here.*

*Outside the USA: *Purchase vol. 6 for $25 here.
**Outside the USA: *Subscribe & Purchase back issues, $105 here.
*Outside the USA*: Purchase vols 1-5 for $80 here.

Be sure we receive your mailing address when you order.
*
2010 Contents*


*Articles*

3. Heinrich Bullinger on Union with Christ and Justification
_By J. V. Fesko_
11. Must We Believe? Jonathan Edwards and Conscious Faith in Christ
_By Jeffrey Waddington_
22. The Theological Climate of the Early Nineteenth Century and the Founding of a Polemical Seminary at Princeton
_By Allen Stanton_
31. Calvin in the Hands of the Philistines, Or, Did Calvin Bowl on the Sabbath?
_By Chris Coldwell_
50. B. B. Warfield on Creation and Evolution
_By Fred G. Zaspel_
60. American Presbyterianism and the Cold War
_By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D._
97. Explicit and Implicit Appendixes to Calvin’s View of Justification by Faith
_By David W. Hall_
108. Ulrich Zwingli and the Swiss Anabaptists: Sola Scriptura and the Reformation of Christian Worship
_By Glen J. Clary_
125. Englishing the Bible: A Confessional Approach
_By Benjamin Shaw_
132. The Modern Roman Catholic View of Scripture
_By Mark Herzer_
145. The Old Testament and the Comparative Method
_By Bryan D. Estelle_
167. Covenant Theology and Recent Interpretation of Paul:
Some Reflections
_By Guy Prentiss Waters, Ph.D._
180. John Owen on the Study of Theology
_By Ryan M. McGraw
_196. The Presence of Divine Persons: Extending the Incarnational Analogy to Impeccability and Inerrancy
_By Lane G. Tipton_



*Reviews & Responses (202–247):*

Joseph C. Morecraft, III,_ Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism;_ Chris Coldwell, _The Larger Catechism of the Westminster Assembly: A Transcription of the Surviving Manuscripts with Notes;_ John R. Bower, _The Larger Catechism: A Critical Text and Introduction._ Reviewed by Lane Keister

Jay E. Adams, _Keeping the Sabbath Today?_ Reviewed by W. Gary Crampton, Th.D.

Robert Letham, _The Westminster Assembly: Reading its theology in historical context._ Reviewed by Rowland S. Ward, ThD.

Garnet Howard Milne, _The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation: The Majority Puritan Viewpoint on Whether Extra-biblical Prophecy is Still Possible. _Reviewed by Donald John MacLean.

Paul Helm, _Calvin at the Centre._ Reviewed by James E. Dolezal.

Richard C. Gamble, _The Whole Counsel of God: Vol. 1, God’s Mighty Acts in the Old Testament. _Reviewed by Jeffrey C. Waddington.

Greg L. Bahnsen, _Presuppositional Apologetics: Stated and Defended_. Review by Dr. W. Gary Crampton.

Brian K. Kay, _Trinitarian Spirituality: John Owen and the Doctrine of God in Western Devotion_. Reviewed by Rev. Ryan M. McGraw,

Timothy Z. Witmer,_ The Shepherd Leader._ Reviewed by Tom Deatsch.



*Depts.*

Psallo: Psalm 43 (Todd L. Ruddell)

In Translatiōne: De Brès versus Richardot: A Sixteenth-Century Debate Regarding the Lord’s Supper (Introduction and Translation by Wes Bredenhof)

Antiquary: Westminster Abbey Library and Other Theological Resources of the Assembly of Divines (1643–1652) (Chris Coldwell)

Bibliography

The Confessional Presbyteri*an, P. O. Box 141084, Dallas, Texas 75214.
General Editor & Publisher: Mr. Chris Coldwell. Editors: C. N. Willborn, Ph.D.; James J. Cassidy (Articles); Mr. Lane Keister (Reviews).
Subscriptions: USA $18; Library/Foreign $25. Retail: $25.
The Confessional Presbyterian, Volume 6 (2010).
ISSN 1549-9979 ISBN 978-0-941075-45-9
All Material Copyright © 2010 by Confessional Presbyterian Press.
This periodical is indexed in the ATLA Religion Database®, a product of the American Theological Library Association, 300 S. Wacker Dr., Suite 2100, Chicago, IL 60606, USA. email: [email protected], www:http://www.atla.com.
Front Cover: Benjamin Breckinridge Warfield (1851–1921).
Copyright © 2010 by Mike Mahon.
Back Cover: Interior of Westminster Abbey, London.​​


----------



## Wayne (Dec 20, 2010)

I have to say this looks like the best issue yet of _The Confessional Presbyterian_.

If any reading this have never subscribed, this would be a great year to introduce yourself to a fine journal.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking forward to it coming in the mail! Can't wait!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump. Just a bit more than a week left to get CPJ 6 for $18 and the free Westminster CD.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 22, 2010)

The Clinical Administrator has spoken. Listen to him, people.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 22, 2010)

I got my copy (courtesy of Chris' generosity), and all of the articles I have read so far are both interesting and edifying. Two thumbs way up!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2010)

Just paid up (had to wait for payday). Looking forward to its arrival as always every year


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great (great cover too!). I'm going to order my copy today!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine was shipped Monday and I'm staring out the window waiting for it. I think I see the mail truck down the hill. . . .Maybe, maybe. . . .


----------



## MW (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris, thankyou (and your assistant editors) for all the work you put into this very useful journal.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 22, 2010)

You're doing a great job. I might get round to subscribing one day.


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 22, 2010)

When money gets a bit easier to spend, you best belive its on my list of subscriptions. By any chance do you offer an E-reader format?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks. No ebook version to date. 


Sonny said:


> When money gets a bit easier to spend, you best belive its on my list of subscriptions. By any chance do you offer an E-reader format?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 23, 2010)

Just placed my order. What are the rest of you waiting for?!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Mine was shipped Monday and I'm staring out the window waiting for it. I think I see the mail truck down the hill. . . .Maybe, maybe. . . .


 
Funny how grown men respond to the UPS man and/or the mailman like kids to the Ice Cream man


----------



## KMK (Dec 23, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Mine was shipped Monday and I'm staring out the window waiting for it. I think I see the mail truck down the hill. . . .Maybe, maybe. . . .


 
Can Baptists subscribe as well?


----------



## KMK (Dec 23, 2010)

Seriously, is it delivered USPS or UPS?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 23, 2010)

Usps.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 27, 2010)

Last week to get this deal! Thanks to everyone who has subscribed; mailing is caught up, and issues are making their way through snow and weather and the xmas mail slog to mail boxes if they have not arrived already.


NaphtaliPress said:


> Bump. Just a bit more than a week left to get CPJ 6 for $18 and the free Westminster CD.


To see the contents of the back issues indexed by author see our website here.

*USA only: Renew/Subscribe for volume 6 only for $18 here.*

**USA only: Subscribe and Purchase all back issues $73* *here.*

*USA only: Purchase volumes 1-5 only for $55 here.*

*Outside the USA: *Purchase vol. 6 for $25 here.
**Outside the USA: *Subscribe & Purchase back issues, $105 here.
*Outside the USA*: Purchase vols 1-5 for $80 here.

Be sure we receive your mailing address when you order.​


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 27, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was shipped Monday and I'm staring out the window waiting for it. I think I see the mail truck down the hill. . . .Maybe, maybe. . . .
> ...


 
I know the sound of UPS by ear. When I hear the UPS man I know a new book has arrived and I start to jump up and down like a kid with ADHD.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally slowed down here enough to buy this edition. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Last week to get this deal! Thanks to everyone who has subscribed; mailing is caught up, and issues are making their way through snow and weather and the xmas mail slog to mail boxes if they have not arrived already.



Ah good.  Looking forward to my birthday present arriving somewhere around the day, then  

T


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 27, 2010)

Once again, Chris, fine work. Kudos to you and the other ed's.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Last week to get this deal! Thanks to everyone who has subscribed; mailing is caught up, and issues are making their way through snow and weather and the xmas mail slog to mail boxes if they have not arrived already.
> ...


 
I spoke too soon. Guess who just dropped CPJ6 off on my doorstep! Woo hoo!

Thanks again Chris for your tireless efforts on this fine publication. I'm looking forward to opening it up with a nice stout in front of the fire tonight 

T


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 27, 2010)

Got mine in the mail today. My son Owen was impressed with the cover! 

Nathan Eshelman's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Herald (Dec 27, 2010)

Chris, first time ordering it. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2010)

I meant to tell you mine arrived last week. I'm one edition behind and need to read CPJ 5. I should have time this year to read both 5 & 6. I remember years ago when you weren't sure if you would be able to do # 3 . It is very encouraging that this continues to be a very strong journal.

Thanks for all you do. There's simply no money in journals of this kind and Chris does it all for the love of the work. I've seen his operation firsthand.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine just arrived!


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 29, 2010)

I just reading Gary Crampton's review of Jay Adam's anti-Sabbath book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 30, 2010)

Time running out with 2010 to get the CPJ 6 for $18 and the free CD!


> *USA only: Renew/Subscribe for volume 6 only for $18 here.
> 
> ***USA only: Subscribe and Purchase all back issues $73* *here.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris, in 2011 when I have some money to spend will I be able to get V. 6 for 18.00? 

Or will the price be higher? 

I wish I could support your fine writing and subscribe, but I can not at this time. 

I however wish to thank you for your faithfulness to the gospel. It is great to see men like you who are faithful. Keep up the great work.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 30, 2010)

Best I can do is send the issue out with a bill you can pay next month; let me know. The 2010 will go up to $25 in 2011, the retail price. There will be a package deal I'm sure for the set of 6 volumes. I'm weighing raising the subscription price beginning with CPJ 7 (the 2011 issue) as well since we've weathered a postage increase every other if not every year but have not raised the price since 2005 when we began, and the issue has become a lot larger than the inaugural issue.


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 30, 2010)

I got mine today! This is my first one. Looks great both in content and presentation quality etc. Would have got it a lot sooner if we hadn't been in the middle of deep freeze for about three weeks closing down all the airports!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris,

Is there a way to truly "subscribe" - that is, to automatically have new issues sent and be billed (or pay by auto credit card)?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 30, 2010)

Fred,
There is a service via Paypal for recurring charges, but there are complications and downsides. I plan to look into it again next month and see if there have been improvements since I last checked.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine arrived Friday. Very impressive, Chris. I can't wait to dig-in.


----------



## Heidelberg1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine arrived last Friday. Was expecting it to take longer to SE Asia. Great job Chris!


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 3, 2011)

Ordered mine on the 31st and can't wait till I get it!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2011)

I received our copy for the PCA Historical Center with today's mail.

Many thanks, Chris, for a great issue. The latest evidence of your consistent high standards, both for content and production values.
Thank you for doing all these things as unto the Lord.


----------

